# Someone remenber the barabric industrial/sludge band from NYC :Skin Chamber?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Someone remenber the barbaric industrial/sludge band from NYC :Skin Chamber?*

They remain a cult status among industrial metal sludge genra, noisier & crustier brend of godflesh-iaan achivement, two records Wounds and Trial , to my knowledge they were working on a third album but Chris Moriarty past away (r.i.p) due to overdose.

These two cds i bought them when they came out back in the 90'', at time quite Swans-y, and sometime it grinded as in grindcore, but the mole is industrial, noisy, whit symphonic overtone toss in the mix Healing time i.e on there first album.

Paul Lemos should, release unreleased skin chamber tracks or something, since he had fan of his side project, since im aware this guy dosen't sleep, whit all his side projects.

:tiphat:


----------

